# Wildcamping and the Police



## Hezbez

My friend was recently driving his big A class slowly through a wee town on the West Coast of Scotland looking for a spot to wildcmap for the night.
He became aware that he was being tailed by a police car. 

Eventually the police car overtook him and he thought no more about it - Until he came around a corner and saw the parked police car and the policeman waving him into the side of the road.

Uh oh, here we go, he thought.

What was actually happening was the policeman had found him a good wildcamping spot at the harbour and was directing him in to park in it.

Maybe the policeman was a motorhome owner!


----------



## camallison

>>Maybe the policeman was a motorhome owner!

... or managing the situation sensibly? One less to move on.

Colin


----------



## artona

lovely story. PCcampsites is the way to go


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

What a nice ociffer.


Dave p


----------



## Andysam

Wildcamping is specifically allowed in Scotland as opposed to being frowned upon by not being mentioned in law here in England.


----------



## Stanner

Andysam said:


> Wildcamping is specifically allowed in Scotland as opposed to being frowned upon by not being mentioned in law here in England.


But it only applies to camping (in a tent) and doesn't apply to campers arriving other than on foot or by pedal cycle.

As I understand the rules it doesn't apply to motorhomes (or even campers in cars) anywhere.


----------



## barryd

I think the law is complicated in Scotland. Something to do with it not being illegal to tresspass. Makes no odds though as clearly it is accepted many places and the police in rural areas we have talked to have always been helpful and friendly, they even wave at you on Uist.


----------



## 91502

I often come across motorhomes wildcamping in locations I know are not ideal, usually as they are late night gatering places for local boy racers. 
I will always stop for a chat and suggest a better loaction, usually one that a visitor would never find.
Not all police are ar**'s.
JP


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> I think the law is complicated in Scotland. Something to do with it not being illegal to tresspass. Makes no odds though as clearly it is accepted many places and the police in rural areas we have talked to have always been helpful and friendly, they even wave at you on Uist.


As usual it's all down to common sense

http://caledoniancampers.co.uk/wild-camping-scotland-01389-602883/


----------



## Spacerunner

JP said:


> I often come across motorhomes wildcamping in locations I know are not ideal, usually as they are late night gatering places for local boy racers.
> I will always stop for a chat and suggest a better loaction, usually one that a visitor would never find.
> Not all police are ar**'s.
> JP


And we really, really appreciate good coppers, as most of them are.


----------



## teemyob

*Overnight*



Andysam said:


> Wildcamping is specifically allowed in Scotland as opposed to being frowned upon by not being mentioned in law here in England.


But almost every layby I have seen has red signs stating "no overnight stops"


----------



## Drew

Hi all,

As a Scot living in England, we have a problem with "Travellers" down here in England, in Scotland the problem is with "Tinkers", hence the reason for the "No Overnight Parking signs".

I have been overnighting in Scotland for longer than I can remember and have never been questioned, no doubt it will all come to a halt soon as during the past few years more motorhomers are leaving their litter and toilet waste in some of the most beautiful places in the country.

This disgusting habit is ruining what was once an enjoyable pastime, from what I personally have seen it is the "Upper Class" motorhomers that are the main culprits. I know that there is good and bad throughout our hobby, I can only speak from what I have personally experienced.

Drew


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Overnight*



teemyob said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcamping is specifically allowed in Scotland as opposed to being frowned upon by not being mentioned in law here in England.
> 
> 
> 
> But almost every layby I have seen has red signs stating "no overnight stops"
Click to expand...

Stopping in a lay-by doesn't count as "wild camping".


----------



## HarleyDave

To who(m)? (never been too sure about the who/whom rule...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gramor

*Re: Overnight*



teemyob said:


> But almost every layby I have seen has red signs stating "no overnight stops"


Tiredness can kill according to some of the other signs, As long as you do not deploy awnings, set up sun loungers or detach car trailers if you have one, stopping for 40 winks is acceptable, it just depends how long it takes to feel refreshed enough to drive :wink: ..........no Policemen (of the ones that I know) will chase you away in the middle of the night.


----------



## DABurleigh

We were questioned by police when wildcamping in Scotland.

It didn't help that it was the first time we had wild camped, Alison was nervous about it, and she was virtually screaming "I told you!" at me as they knocked on the door.

They apologised profusely for disturbing our evening, asked if we had seen a certain car, wished us a good night, apologised again and left.

The look I gave Ali absolutely dripped with a smug "No, I told YOU so!" 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Speaking from 4 years of nothing but wild camping in Scotland in tent and van, there is no shortage of places, only once had any bother, we were near to a council estate, ( a quick F off sorted that, but we moved anyway) and of course the odd hooter hero.

The key is common sense, we always try to park out of site of any houses, pick up your litter, try not to look like a ***** and you'll be OK.


----------



## artona

DABurleigh said:


> We were questioned by police when wildcamping in Scotland.
> 
> It didn't help that it was the first time we had wild camped, Alison was nervous about it, and she was virtually screaming "I told you!" at me as they knocked on the door.
> 
> They apologised profusely for disturbing our evening, asked if we had seen a certain car, wished us a good night, apologised again and left.
> 
> The look I gave Ali absolutely dripped with a smug "No, I told YOU so!"
> 
> Dave


but have you done it since


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, but not in Scotland - they need to dry out the place before we go there again.

Ali still likes safety in numbers though - if we are the only ones on an aire she still feels we shouldn't be there!

Dave

Dave


----------



## cronkle

*Re: Overnight*



teemyob said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcamping is specifically allowed in Scotland as opposed to being frowned upon by not being mentioned in law here in England.
> 
> 
> 
> But almost every layby I have seen has red signs stating "no overnight stops"
Click to expand...

Yes, I noticed those as well. After some study I realised that they were a good guide to where to stop.

The sign was there on the poor stopping places but there were only two grey posts at the ones where it was worth stopping.

I can only guess at what used to be on the posts. :wink:


----------



## Stanner

HarleyDave said:


> To who(m)? (never been too sure about the who/whom rule...)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


So all those HGV drivers are just "wild camping " are they?

Stopping in a lay-by is just that - stopping in a lay-by.


----------



## Laikadriver

My beat area covers Inverness and out on the A82 along Loch Ness. I have never moved on anyone wild camping! To be honest, the yellow 'No Overnight Camping' signs are rarely acted on, but are there for what we call an 'in'. 

(An 'in' is a local nickname for a law which we very,very rarely use but is useful when we do need it! It's an opportunity to get 'in' about someone suspicious...)

It means that if someone is causing an obstruction, there has been a specific complaint or someones being a general nuisance (I've never experienced any of this) then we have the legal right to move them on. 

However, if there is no obstruction, no complaints, damage or pollution, then I would never dream of bothering people overnighting! 

Things do seem to be a lot more liberal up here. Also, the types of 'wild camping' committed by the Travelling Community is vastly different to those of holiday-makers. 

(Generally, travellers aren't too concerned with the view, and are more concerned with securing a larger space for a number of vehicles)

Personally, I 'wild camp' all the time........


----------



## HeatherChloe

Stanner said:


> Stopping in a lay-by is just that - stopping in a lay-by.


Yes, and it's legal to stop in a lay by.

I think the way that the law works is as follows:

* have you found a legal place to park (eg is it on a road where there is unrestricted parking, or say a single yellow line where you can park after say 6.30pm or something like that, or where there are parking bays on public land where cars can legally be left overnight)

* if your van is parked legally, you could get out and leave it there overnight, for example, to stay in your house, your friend's house, or indeed a hotel

* if your van is parked legally, you can get into your van and do things like look at a map, clearing up, loading, etc

* if your van is parked legally, you can have forty winks in it, whether you are in the driver's seat, on the back seat laid out, or lying in the bed and you can stay having your forty winks for as long as you like whilst it is still legal to park

* have some alcohol, so long as you can prove that you have no intention to drive away until you are under the limit (eg you are in pyjamas,, you are a long way from home, you have told someone you will be spending the night there, etc)

But you can't....... put your canopy out, put chairs out onto the highway or pavements, make unacceptable noise, empty your grey waste, go to bed and get up to mischief with your curtains open in a way that could cause offence (ref Gillian Taylforth type incidents)


----------



## artona

HeatherChloe said:


> * have some alcohol, so long as you can prove that you have no intention to drive away until you are under the limit (eg you are in pyjamas,, you are a long way from home, you have told someone you will be spending the night there, etc)


not 100% sure about this. I can't remember how it goes but potentially if you are on the side of the road in a layby with the keys you are still in charge of the vehicle and so therefore need to be sober

stew


----------



## Glandwr

artona said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> * have some alcohol, so long as you can prove that you have no intention to drive away until you are under the limit (eg you are in pyjamas,, you are a long way from home, you have told someone you will be spending the night there, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> not 100% sure about this. I can't remember how it goes but potentially if you are on the side of the road in a layby with the keys you are still in charge of the vehicle and so therefore need to be sober
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

That sounds like an "in" to me Stew

Dick


----------



## rosalan

I have a nagging feeling that only applies if the keys are in the ignition.
If they are elsewhere and the occupants can all drive, but are not doing so (one drunk, so not him then) (one asleep, so not her then)
and you only have a provisional licence and the keys are inside a cupboard.  
Who is responsible? Captain Scarlet? Lady Mustard? or you! :twisted: 
aLAN


----------



## HeatherChloe

artona said:


> not 100% sure about this. I can't remember how it goes but potentially if you are on the side of the road in a layby with the keys you are still in charge of the vehicle and so therefore need to be sober
> stew


I checked the actual law.

Yes, if you have the keys you are prima facie drunk in charge of a vehicle.

However, there is a defence to that, if you can show that you had no intention to drive.

The onus is on you to prove this - so that's why you shouldn't be sitting as if you're going to drive, but if you're in your pyjamas with your feet up watching TV and you've told people you're staying overnight there, then that's enough proof.


----------



## Glandwr

HeatherChloe said:


> I checked the actual law.
> 
> Yes, if you have the keys you are prima facie drunk in charge of a vehicle.
> 
> However, there is a defence to that, if you can show that you had no intention to drive.
> 
> The onus is on you to prove this - so that's why you shouldn't be sitting as if you're going to drive, but if you're in your pyjamas with your feet up watching TV and you've told people you're staying overnight there, then that's enough proof.


I agree with everything you say apart from laying the onus. Surely that is on the police in challenging that you were disobeying the law in the first place? Not nitpicking with you HC but a reminder of the police citizen relationship.

Dick

Dick


----------



## Laikadriver

The exact wording in terms of the Road Traffic Act 1988 is that:

"It is an offence for any person to drive or attempt to drive, or be in charge of a mechanically propelled vehicle on a road or other public place whilst unfit through drink or drugs"

A person is deemed to be 'in charge' of a vehicle if they are in the position to control the speed and direction of the vehicle. Usually, that means being in a position where they can operate the hand and foot controls of the vehicle (irrespective of whether the keys are in the ignition). As such, even sleeping in the driving seat may be considered by the police as being 'drunk in charge'.

Remember, it is not up to the police to decide who is drink-driving, it is up to the courts. It is up to the police to REPORT a driver if they feel that the circumstances may result in a competent conviction.

Someone who has consumed alcohol and is in a motorhome (which is designed for habitation) in such circumstances that suggest that they do not intend to drive the vehicle (i.e, not in drivers seat, keys not in ignition, use of levelling blocks, curtains closed, seats swivelled etc,etc....) is UNLIKELY to come to police attention. The keyword here is UNLIKELY, but not impossible! If the police suspect there is sufficient evidence that you have driven, or are about to, drive a vehicle whilst unfit through drink or drugs, they WILL report, irrespective of the 'state' of the vehicle....

There are no absolutes with stuff like this. Each circumstance is different and a lot of it comes down to the common sense of the police attending. I've seen it go 'both ways'. Not saying that it is right, it is just the way it is!

Personally, I err on the side of caution and do not 'imbibe' whilst wild camping!

Hope this helps.....


----------



## HeatherChloe

Laikadriver said:


> The exact wording in terms of the Road Traffic Act 1988 is that:
> 
> "It is an offence for any person to drive or attempt to drive, or be in charge of a mechanically propelled vehicle on a road or other public place whilst unfit through drink or drugs"
> 
> A person is deemed to be 'in charge' of a vehicle if they are in the position to control the speed and direction of the vehicle. Usually, that means being in a position where they can operate the hand and foot controls of the vehicle (irrespective of whether the keys are in the ignition). As such, even sleeping in the driving seat may be considered by the police as being 'drunk in charge'.
> 
> Remember, it is not up to the police to decide who is drink-driving, it is up to the courts. It is up to the police to REPORT a driver if they feel that the circumstances may result in a competent conviction.
> 
> Someone who has consumed alcohol and is in a motorhome (which is designed for habitation) in such circumstances that suggest that they do not intend to drive the vehicle (i.e, not in drivers seat, keys not in ignition, use of levelling blocks, curtains closed, seats swivelled etc,etc....) is UNLIKELY to come to police attention. The keyword here is UNLIKELY, but not impossible! If the police suspect there is sufficient evidence that you have driven, or are about to, drive a vehicle whilst unfit through drink or drugs, they WILL report, irrespective of the 'state' of the vehicle....
> 
> There are no absolutes with stuff like this. Each circumstance is different and a lot of it comes down to the common sense of the police attending. I've seen it go 'both ways'. Not saying that it is right, it is just the way it is!
> 
> Personally, I err on the side of caution and do not 'imbibe' whilst wild camping!
> 
> Hope this helps.....


You have paraphrased section 5(1) which states:

"If a person- (a) drives or attempts to drive a motor vehicle on a road or other public place, or (b) is in charge of a motor vehicle on a road or other public place, after consuming so much alcohol that the proportion of it in his breath, blood or urine exceeds the prescribed limit he is guilty of an offence"

However, it is also useful to quote section 5(2) which states:

"It is a defence for a person charged with an offence under subsection (1)(b) above to prove that at the time he is alleged to have committed the offence the circumstances were such that there was no likelihood of his driving the vehicle whilst the proportion of alcohol in his breath, blood or urine remained likely to exceed the prescribed limit."

So basically if you are in charge of a motor vehicle on a road or other public place and you are over the limit, then it is a DEFENCE if you are able to PROVE that there was NO LIKELIHOOD of you DRIVING.

So for example, having laid up for the night, got into your pyjamas and gone to bed, having told friends and others that you were staying the night.... that would be quite good proof, I expect, of there being no likelihood of you driving whilst over the limit.

But as I said before, the onus is on YOU to PROVE it, because the law says that the onus is on you.


----------



## Laikadriver

That is indeed a defence, however it is a defence that would need to be presented to the courts!

From a practical point of view, it would STILL mean arrest, station procedure and a possible night in the cells prior to appearing in court! 8O 8O 

Not pleasant!

Easier just not to drink alcohol if wild-camping. In my opinion.....


----------



## artona

Personally I would be like laikadriver and "err on the side of caution and do not 'imbibe' whilst wild camping"

There is another reason for this. I think wildcamping is safe just like crossing the road is but I still look for traffic. In the case of wildcamping I would want to be able make a quick getaway if needed


----------



## HeatherChloe

Laikadriver said:


> That is indeed a defence, however it is a defence that would need to be presented to the courts!
> 
> From a practical point of view, it would STILL mean arrest, station procedure and a possible night in the cells prior to appearing in court! 8O 8O
> 
> Not pleasant!
> 
> Easier just not to drink alcohol if wild-camping. In my opinion.....


Well on New Year's Eve I went to dinner at my friend's house, who does not have a spare room, and I slept in my van outside my friend's house. Naturally I had had a drink - but obviously not blotto. I had a hot water bottle, the central heating on (and thus the gas), my dog and her food for the morning, and I could not have driven home to Covent Garden anyway since all the roads were closed for the New Year's Firewoks.

Now, if a policeman had come along and suggested he breathalized me for being "drunk in charge of a motor vehicle" I would politely explain the law, and that there was clearly no likelihood of my driving the van, since I was in my pyjamas, had planned to spend the night, had come prepared, had the gas on which you can't have on when you're driving etc etc, and as long as I was sufficiently articulate and polite, I really don't think he would be trying to haul me into the cells for the night and I don't think that the Crown Prosecution Service would waste everyone's time and money by putting me in court when I had a clear defence.

I think there is also a difference between a drunk temporarily sleeping it off in a car, and someone who is planned for the night, through to breakfast in a vehicle designed for sleeping and living in it.

That said, we all have different attitudes to risk, and it is fair enough for everyone to make their own judgements.


----------



## Laikadriver

As I said before, getting bothered by police is 'unlikely', but not impossible!

Each situation is different, and a police officers interpretation has a big part to play in how it all pans out. The problems start when there is a keen/nervous probationer who is petrified of getting the procedures wrong and doesn't take a step back and use common sense, and isn't receiving guidance from a more experienced officer due to lack of numbers.....

But I guess that is a totally different topic altogether!! :roll:


----------



## JockandRita

artona said:


> clipped....... I would want to be able make a quick getaway if needed


Hence the need to reverse up onto levelling ramps Stew..........just in case. :thumbleft:

*HeatherChloe*, I understood the very nice police officer, and accept his word of wisdom as "gen", as per his last two posts. :wink:

I just hope that he is the local copper on the beat, when we are wild camping in "God's country", during September.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Laikadriver

Unfortunately not JockandRita......  

My police days, driving and motorhoming days, have all just come to an abrupt end due to a brain tumour....

Still, I'm a goldmine of information for anyone looking for wildcamping spots between Fort George, Inverness to Forres! I know some corkers, you just have to ask!!.......

Now, if someone can tell me what the hell there is to do when retired at 36, I'm all ears!


----------



## JockandRita

Laikadriver said:


> Unfortunately not JockandRita......
> 
> My police days, driving and motorhoming days, have all just come to an abrupt end due to a brain tumour....
> 
> Still, I'm a goldmine of information for anyone looking for wildcamping spots between Fort George, Inverness to Forres! I know some corkers, you just have to ask!!.......
> 
> Now, if someone can tell me what the hell there is to do when retired at 36, I'm all ears!


Gordon Bennett!

It doesn't seem that long ago that I was reading about you being Ex Forces, and taking up a new career in the Scottish Police. 
I am really sorry to learn that you have been afflicted with the tumour at such a young age, and so early into your Police career too. 

I may well be in touch re nice "wildcamping" spots for September.

The best of respect to you, and I hope that any treatment you undergo, does the business for you. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## artona

JockandRita said:


> Laikadriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not JockandRita......
> 
> My police days, driving and motorhoming days, have all just come to an abrupt end due to a brain tumour....
> 
> Still, I'm a goldmine of information for anyone looking for wildcamping spots between Fort George, Inverness to Forres! I know some corkers, you just have to ask!!.......
> 
> Now, if someone can tell me what the hell there is to do when retired at 36, I'm all ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Bennett!
> 
> It doesn't seem that long ago that I was reading about you being Ex Forces, and taking up a new career in the Scottish Police.
> I am really sorry to learn that you have been afflicted with the tumour at such a young age, and so early into your Police career too.
> 
> I may well be in touch re nice "wildcamping" spots for September.
> 
> The best of respect to you, and I hope that any treatment you undergo, does the business for you. :thumbleft:
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

may I echo Jock's words too..........


----------



## barryd

So sorry to hear of your illness Laikiadriver. Hope you can get out in the van and start charting all these wild spots for us onto the database!

I think I've said this before but these threads are like the gas threads. Has anyone been done or know anyone first hand who has been done? I doubt it.

I've recently cut down my drinking but it's never bothered me when wilding where I know the spot and area. On the isle of Arran I was parked off the road by the sea sat in my chair outside 5 cans of Stella down when the police parked up and just came and had a chat. I even offered them a beer. They were more interested in discussing the van.


----------



## seamusog

Laikadriver said:


> My beat area covers Inverness and out on the A82 along Loch Ness. I have never moved on anyone wild camping! To be honest, the yellow 'No Overnight Camping' signs are rarely acted on, but are there for what we call an 'in'.
> 
> (An 'in' is a local nickname for a law which we very,very rarely use but is useful when we do need it! It's an opportunity to get 'in' about someone suspicious...)
> 
> It means that if someone is causing an obstruction, there has been a specific complaint or someones being a general nuisance (I've never experienced any of this) then we have the legal right to move them on.
> 
> However, if there is no obstruction, no complaints, damage or pollution, then I would never dream of bothering people overnighting!
> 
> Things do seem to be a lot more liberal up here. Also, the types of 'wild camping' committed by the Travelling Community is vastly different to those of holiday-makers.
> 
> (Generally, travellers aren't too concerned with the view, and are more concerned with securing a larger space for a number of vehicles)
> 
> Personally, I 'wild camp' all the time........


Sorry to hear about your illness LD, I was just about to get "in about you" for your irresponsible behaviour/setting a bad example re your disgracefull wild camping exploits, and suggest refresher course in Tullyallen :lol: 
I wish you well and hope that you will get back behind the wheel soon, and carry on wild camping.
seamus.


----------



## Laikadriver

Thanks for the well-wishes guys (and gals!)

Had my Driving Licence suspended for 12 months, which is understandable, however I'm thereafter restricted to a 3,500kg licence for 10 YEARS!! :evil: :evil: :evil: 

The Laika is plated at 4,200kg :evil: :evil: 

The missus hates driving it because it is Left Hand Drive, but anyway I'm getting a little 'off topic'....sorry folks....


----------



## Andysam

Laikadriver said:


> That is indeed a defence, however it is a defence that would need to be presented to the courts!
> 
> From a practical point of view, it would STILL mean arrest, station procedure and a possible night in the cells prior to appearing in court! 8O 8O
> 
> Not pleasant!
> 
> Easier just not to drink alcohol if wild-camping. In my opinion.....


Not forgetting of course that knowing that a defence is available; and the power of arrest is then exercised, then it is likely to be considered an abuse of process. Nowadays, I doubt you'd get past the custody officer KNOWING that a defence were available. Compensation for unlawful arrest runs at roughly £1000 ph.


----------



## Laikadriver

Yep, but as I said previously...

"The problems start when there is a keen/nervous probationer who is petrified of getting the procedures wrong and doesn't take a step back and use common sense, and isn't receiving guidance from a more experienced officer..."

You may well be 'in the right'. You may well be able to sue for wrongful arrest, and win! But that does not detract from the fact that you MAY have to go through the ordeal of arrest and court.

As I often say to people who have had bad experiences with police, it's not my job to justify the actions of other officers. I stick to justifying my own actions, but at the end of the day, people officers are human, and just like any other walk of life they have their fair share of idiots! (Actually, that's uncharitable. Problems usually occur with officers who are tired, inexperienced or for whatever reason, make a poor judgement. We've all been there!!)

I always remember a job I attended a couple of years ago, where a lorry driver overnighted in an abandoned commercial car park. He had a few drinks whilst in his sleeper cab and watched a few movies on his laptop. He then heard a loud bang coming from his trailer, and saw youths trying to get into the 'curtainside'. He went out to confront them and they started banging on the sides of the truck with sticks. The driver quickly got back in and drove away from the scene, stopped a couple of miles up the road and called us. Whilst I had absolute sympathy for his reasons for driving, he was clearly 'over the limit' and stated what he had drank, and that he had driven, in his statement. I was left with no option but to follow Procurator Fiscal Guidelines and report him. I wrote the report as favourably as I could, explained the full circumstances and his reasons given for driving, but ultimately, he had to go through the procedure of arrest, custody and court. 

For that reason alone, I would always urge anyone who is wild-camping to be able to leave with a sober driver, regardless of your initial intentions. You never know what (or who) is 'round the corner'.


----------



## 747

Best wishes for a swift and full recovery LD.

BTW these sentiments have nothing to do with the fact that we will be needing some wilding spots round your way in October.  :lol: 

My answer to the best way of avoiding a possible 'drunk in charge' situation is this. Carry a washing line. Tie one end to a mirror and the other end to the nearest fence or post. Peg some delicate ladies underclothes to the line and then get the Whisky bottle out. :lol: 

Be prepared to find the underwear gone by morning (especially if I am about). 8)


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Wild Camping:
If you are out an about in Scotland and like to camp in the wild keep in mind the following:
Under the Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003, wild camping is permitted provided it is short term (ie 2-3 nights) and only involves few people. Please also bear in mind the following advice when camping in the wild: Be considerate and remember people have to make a living from the land. Stay away from houses and farms, unless you have asked for permission first, and don't camp on agricultural fields. Although lighting an open fire is not illegal, it's better to avoid open fires all together due to a high fire risk on peaty soils. Don't ever disturb wildlife, better find an alternative location. Always bag up your rubbish and take it with you when you leave.


Parking your motorhome:
The Road Traffic Act 1988 makes it an offence to drive a motor vehicle onto private land without lawful authority. No offence is committed, however, where a person drives within 15 yards of a public road for the purpose of parking. However, this does not imply that a person has a right to do so.

Pitching up at the side of a public road is not considered wild camping, however remote the route. 




Keep Tidy and Leave Nothing.


----------



## Stanner

Arrachogaidh said:


> Under the Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003,


As I understand it that act does not apply to anybody in a motor vehicle only to pedestrians and cyclists.

Wild camping is permitted under the Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003 as part of the public's right of responsible access. However, this does not allow car or vehicular access to camp  nor does it permit long stays that impact on the local environment. 



> Pitching up at the side of a public road is not considered wild camping, however remote the route.


Therefore if I am right this can only be the case.


----------

